# Recording question with Hopper/Joey



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there any way to choose or dedicate which TV (tuner) a show will record on. Sometimes someone will be watching on one tuner and it will change their TV to record a show, kind of iritating when you walk out of the room for a minute and when you come back it has changed channels. It sometimes does this even when the third tuner may not be in use. 
Another question ,on the guide when timers are set there is the little timer showing green or blue. Is blue the Hopper and green one of the the Joeys ? If so this may help with the first problem of not being able to tell which Tv is going to start recording.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't seen any way to do that. The colors are different tuners. I have a Hopper and no Joeys, and when my timers overlap, they are different colors.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

TxDave said:


> Is there any way to choose or dedicate which TV (tuner) a show will record on. Sometimes someone will be watching on one tuner and it will change their TV to record a show, kind of iritating when you walk out of the room for a minute and when you come back it has changed channels. It sometimes does this even when the third tuner may not be in use.
> Another question ,on the guide when timers are set there is the little timer showing green or blue. Is blue the Hopper and green one of the the Joeys ? If so this may help with the first problem of not being able to tell which Tv is going to start recording.


Think of the Joeys as thin clients. They don't do anything on their own. They rely on the Hopper they are connected to, hence they don't do any recording on their own. When you turn the Joey on out of stand-by, it gets a tuner assigned to it on the Hopper. You can push the red button on the remote to see what each of the three tuners are doing on the Hopper and which Joey is assigned to each tuner. You can always switch the Joey to tuner 3 so that tuners 1 and 2 are free to do recordings. And yes, the colors of the timer clock icon indicate which tuner is assigned to do the recording. I believe blue is tuner 1; green is tuner 2.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

One other thing you can do if you want to watch the same thing on two different Joeys. Push the red button on the remote and change the tuner to one already assigned to another Joey. Both Joeys will then be assigned to the same tuner on the Hopper. You will see a kangaroo image in the lower right corner of the screen when more than one Joey are using the same tuner.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help, 
I figured one way to stop a particular Tv from having its tuner hi-jacked for a dvr recording. I schedule an autotune timer for the same time something is scheduled to record. this forces it to use one of the other two timers. 
FYI: I didn't mention in my first post why this is important at my house. We have a disabled family member and they are watching the Tv in thier room almost 24/7. It wasn't a problem before because we had an old 322 in thier room.


----------

